# Adding money to your kindle acct on amazon



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

I know I added money to my acct using my debt card before but, I have forgotten how, all I can find is buying gift cards. Can anyone tell me how? By the way is it just my pc? I am not getting pic' at amazon just boxs with a red X


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's how you do it. . . .but yourself a gift certificate. (Use the link in the banner above so KB gets an affiliate payment -- doesn't cost you any more.)  You can buy one and send it to yourself via e-mail.  When it arrives, you then go into "your account" and apply it to your account.  I usually just do a copy & paste so as to be sure I don't make a typo. . . .


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

You know after 2 days looking at gift cards and trying to figure this out I finally did the gift card thing and it worked fine. You don't really see it until you get to the checkout. ( my thinking process is not as great as it used to be. ) Wouldn't it be easy if the just had a link saying add money to your account? Maybe they do but I can't find it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My daughters and I use the gift card option, as well, and it works great for us.


----------

